# How do you get wine in?



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

I am planning to go away this summer, Rome then Barcelona. I know I would like to bring some local wines back with me but with all of the new regulations it seems to be quite difficult.

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions in bringing wine into the country?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

See the Customs Service website at



There are links for both shipping things back and bringing them with you on the plane.


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

Some time ago there was an article in a newspaper about that issue with the example of bringing wine from South Africa to Germany.
I don't know if there are such horrible bureaucratic regulations in the US like in Germany, but the "morale" of the whole story was that there is a high probability that the same wine is often available at the local (at least at a national) wine-trade - and that the procedure could have been avoided easily.

Of course it's not the same "feeling" like bringing back your specially tasted and selected wine on your own, but maybe it's useful to 
have the telephone number of wine-trade in the US with you and to ask them if they have the wine in stock you have tasted on an Italian vineyard if you want to get it in bigger amounts.
Consider the risk of shaking, temperature etc. that might occure when being shipped (for a private person).


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I've stopped, myself.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Cravate Noire said:


> Some time ago there was an article in a newspaper about that issue with the example of bringing wine from South Africa to Germany.
> I don't know if there are such horrible bureaucratic regulations in the US like in Germany, but the "morale" of the whole story was that there is a high probability that the same wine is often available at the local (at least at a national) wine-trade - and that the procedure could have been avoided easily.
> 
> Of course it's not the same "feeling" like bringing back your specially tasted and selected wine on your own, but maybe it's useful to
> ...


Good tip.

Thanks


----------

